# Gift ideas for a Photographer



## ayeshutters (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello all, 

I'm looking for Holiday gift ideas for a Photog friend of ours who shot our wedding for free, it's going to be a suprise so asking him is out of the question. 

Ideally I'd like to spend $100 (but can go a little higher) so it probably won't be a fancy lens. I was thinking along the lines of a nice bag, or any other useful accessories. 

If all else fails I can send him $100 gift cert to a camera store (which one?) but I would prefer that be a last resort

Thanks in advance for the suggestions


----------



## John Mc (Dec 7, 2010)

The Gift Cert might be the best option, means he can get something he'll use and needs.

The bags a good idea too,but you obv know him better then us,so you'll know what he shoots,and what bad would be best to get him


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the gift certificate idea. You could always order one of these in either Nikon or Canon equivalent and put the certificate in it.

Canon captures your coffee in a 70-200mm telephoto lens -- Engadget

http://www.petapixel.com/2010/06/03/nikon-24-70mm-and-70-200mm-coffee-cups-appear-on-ebay/


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 7, 2010)

PhotoJojo store   This is a cool site with unique gifts for photographers


----------



## ayeshutters (Dec 7, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Canon captures your coffee in a 70-200mm telephoto lens -- Engadget
> 
> Nikon 24-70mm and 70-200mm Coffee Cups Appear on eBay


 
wow,  I want one of those for myself!!! 

thanks all


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Dec 7, 2010)

Home - Lomography Shop

Here is another link that may be useful as well


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 7, 2010)

I got my dad a couple Joe McNally books, and a nikon lens coffee cup. IMO bags and accessories are subjective to what the person might need specifically. Education is always good ...as long as you like reading. Theres TONS of books out there that are coffee table worthy as well.


----------



## van halen (Dec 7, 2010)

i agree with John MC, however you could either give them this items if he doesn't have them tripod, flash. but for me i'd say gift card is the best way.


----------



## daarksun (Dec 9, 2010)

do the gift cert from Adorama.com or b&hvideo.com.


----------



## Agnessa (Dec 10, 2010)

a gift for a photographer? My friend is a photographer too and he loves any gift with his own pictures, you could try to print it on Canvas or something else. I got my gift from Canvas Prints. PREVIEW Photos on Canvas. B2G1 Free. 24hr Canvas Printing

http://www.photo-canvas.com/


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 11, 2010)

You could probably get him a nice looking nude model for $100.


----------



## Agnessa (Dec 13, 2010)

a nice looking model seems indeed reasonable!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 14, 2010)

yeah--gift certificate in the lens mug is a great idea. make sure you get his preferred brand though


----------



## ayeshutters (Dec 16, 2010)

ironsidephoto said:


> yeah--gift certificate in the lens mug is a great idea. make sure you get his preferred brand though


 
yeah, I think that is the way I will go (maybe get him a Canon mug just to mess with him....he's a Nikkon guy and I'm Canon. We often go back and forth about our differing brand loyalties...lol)


I like the idea of books as well, but I have no idea what he's already read. 

thanks again everyone for the suggestions....


----------



## flightless_beaker (Dec 16, 2010)

ayeshutters said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm looking for Holiday gift ideas for a Photog friend of ours who shot our wedding for free, it's going to be a suprise so asking him is out of the question.
> 
> ...



Hmm. A bag could be risky seeing as a photographer buys bags on their personal needs. I have 3 depending on what I'm shooting. A Canon gig bag for general shooting and a backpack for when I'm hiking an a small bag for only when I'm taking my camera and a lens or two on a shoot. Personally, I would say a gift certificate because that's what I would want. Your friend can put it towards a lens or something he really wants or needs.


----------

